# Newie from Aussie



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I have just found this forum. I live in Australia and if you know Aust then I live in Northern NSW. 
I have just bought a QH 16mths called Ima seeker revenge. He is my first horse after not riding for 15yrs. How things have changed.
Anyhow hope to have some fun looking at all you pics and reading ya stories.

Rebekka + Flash


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi 
Yeh I was into TB and Dressage, I thought what the hell I might try Western this time around. 
If no fun in it I will go back to TB. Have to say feeding a QH is alot cheaper 
Bek


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi there!!!  Good to see another aussie on board  I am just outside ACT, so we are quite far apart lol. 

Gorgeous horse you have there, and yes, QH are a LOT cheaper to keep than TBs hehe.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi sparky

Thanks babe
Yeh it is good to see aussie on here. I got sick of another forum I was on, thought I'd see if this one was fun.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

This is a good ol' forum. It can get quite interesting at times, but yeah, its a lot of fun


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

yeh I have been on http://www.eques.com.au/forum/index.html but got WAAAYYYY to heavy for me.

Is it hot there, man hot here 35 today...


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome - i am new here too. Your horse is gorgeous. 

Samantha


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks I have only had a mth. I will try and get a pic from when I fist had him. His coat is really getting there. 
I am happy with it.

Hang on !!


----------

